# Mac mini -> écran de 24"



## tom_gab (4 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour a tous
Assez déçu par l'orientation prise par Apple sur les iMac, je pense prendre un Mac mini avec un écran de 24" (d'ailleurs je ne comprends pas les tailles d'écran sur les iMac...). 
En terme de connectique, je peux prendre ce que je veux ?
Sachant que je fais de la photo en amateur, vers quelle marque me tourner ?
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## guymauve (4 Novembre 2012)

Je suis en train de faire la même chose que toi http://www.lesnumeriques.com/monite...30-pouces-a240.html#filters/c2x=24_5&c2y=24_5


----------



## misterjmf (4 Novembre 2012)

Pareil pour moi. Je passe au mac Mini (i7, 2.3Ghz), avec un écran Dell 24" (voir ici une review complète, celle de "lesnumeriques.com" n'est pas très honnête).
J'ai commandé aussi un connecteur MiniDisplayPort vers DisplayPort.
Quant à la mémoire vive j'ai acheté 16G sur le site de Macway.


----------



## guymauve (4 Novembre 2012)

J'hésite entre le 2312HM et ce 2412 ... Par contre le câble est obligatoire? c'est pas fourni ?

Pourquoi acheté 16G alors que tu en as déjà 4 et que seul 16Go sont supportés ?


----------



## jjfgas (4 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai un Dell U2410 depuis 2 ans que j'ai connecté en Avril dernier sur un Mac Mini (i7, 2.7). Je suis très satisfait de l'ensemble. Si çà peut vous aider dans votre choix...


----------



## Louis (4 Novembre 2012)

Je possède justement un écran Apple Cinéma Display de 24" que je mets en vente, en parfait état (aucun pixel mort), avec liaison Mini DisplayPort, USB et chargeur pour ordinateur portable. Il a accompagné un MacBook Pro 13" et un Mac mini 2010. Faire offre.


----------



## polo50 (4 Novembre 2012)

j'ai un ecran apple cinema display de 23 pouces avec conectique mini dispalay port vers dvi (je pense) y a t il un moyen de le connecter au nouveau mac mini ?


----------



## albinoz (4 Novembre 2012)

Je conseillerai un écran compatible HDMI si tu veux garder le port Thunderbolt pour des disques ou autre, et que le max de résolution 1920x1080 n'est pas un problème.
Sinon Port Thunderbolt obligatoire et perdu mais meilleur résolution possible selon l'écran.


----------



## misterjmf (4 Novembre 2012)

guymauve a dit:


> J'hésite entre le 2312HM et ce 2412 ... Par contre le câble est obligatoire? c'est pas fourni ?



Obligatoire je sais pas, moi c'est pour aller du port Thunderbolt vers l'entrée DisplayPort de l'écran.
Je réserve le HMDI->DVI pour un deuxième (et plus ancien) écran.

Le DELL 2412 plutôt que le DELL 2312, c'est pour avoir la résolution 1900*1200 plutôt que 1900*1080 (pour la bureautique, 120 points de plus en hauteur c'est important).



guymauve a dit:


> Pourquoi acheté 16G alors que tu en as déjà 4 et que seul 16Go sont supportés ?



Là c'est facile, les 4G du départ (les 2 banks occupés chacun par une barrette de 2G) sont perdus, et remplacés par les 2x8G.


----------



## guymauve (4 Novembre 2012)

Ok. Merci des infos. Par contre je ne sais pas quoi faire pour le câble ? Dois-je prendre un câble quelconque ?


----------



## mac-sunshine (4 Novembre 2012)

J'ai depuis plus de 6 mois de 2412m et franchement j'en suis super content : format 16/10 en 1900x1200, IPS, mat, couleurs fidèles, ergonomique... Juste pas excellent pour les jeux ou les films. Mais pour la photo et la bureautique c'est top !


----------



## NikonosV (4 Novembre 2012)

76 Euros 2X8 Go de marque
http://www.grosbill.com/4-corsair_v...c10_-169134-informatique-memoire_ddr3_so_dimm
j'en ai mis 2 dans mon mac mini, ça marche nickel

en 24 pouces comme écran pour la photo le mieux sont les écrans à techno IPS et dalle matte

celui là, à l'avantage d'avoir 1900x1200
http://www.materiel.net/ecran-pc-lcd/iiyama-prolite-x2485ws-b1-81433.html

y a un model qui permet rotation et pivot
http://www.materiel.net/ecran-pc-lcd/iiyama-prolite-xb2485wsu-b1-84412.html

LG en 23" c'est moins cher que 24 et la techno A-ips consomme encore moins d'énergie
http://www.materiel.net/ecran-pc-lcd/lg-ips234v-bn-83506.html


perso en écran j'ai pris ça LG en 22" techno A-ips
l'image est excellent
http://www.grosbill.com/4-lg_ips224v_pn_-168516-peripheriques-_moniteur_lcd


----------



## cl97 (4 Novembre 2012)

J'a fait des recherches ces derniers jours. Y a en a aucun qui comme apple a eu l'idée d'inclure dans son moniteurs une webcam, des ports USB ainsi que des haut parleurs ? J'ai manqué un truc ou bien ?


----------



## NikonosV (4 Novembre 2012)

tu dois être aveuglé par apple 
car il existe même des moniteurs qui ont l'usb 3 ...


----------



## misterjmf (4 Novembre 2012)

cl97 a dit:


> J'a fait des recherches ces derniers jours. Y a en a aucun qui comme apple a eu l'idée d'inclure dans son moniteurs une webcam, des ports USB ainsi que des haut parleurs ? J'ai manqué un truc ou bien ?



1) des haut-parleurs sur un écran, faut pas être trop mélomane. sur mon Imac, j'ai toujours utilisé des enceintes externes. On peut ajouter des soundbars sur certains écrans (comme sur les DELL ultrasharp) mais je suis pas trop partisan (et pour passer en mode portrait avec ça....)

2) la webcam de mon iMac, j'aurais bien voulu la tourner (pour montrer qqchose à mon interlocuteur, par exemple) sans être obligé de tourner l'écran!

3) Les ports usb sur un écran (avec la connectique du mac Mini) je suis pas sûr de comprendre ce que ça a d'essentiel...

Sur un iMac:
Si l'écran a un problème, tout l'iMac a un (gros) problème
Si le disque dur a un problème, tout l'iMac a un (gros) un problème.
etc...
Si l'iSight a un problème, l'iMac a un (petit) problème

Je comprends que le "tout-en-un" de l'imac soit un argument (j'y ai cédé il y cinq ans) mais les performances du mac mini, l'aspect verrouillé du nouvel iMac 21", et le besoin peut-être de prendre un peu d'air par rapport à la marque Apple, m'ont fait réfléchir (et je n'ai pas besoin d'une grosse carte graphique pour les jeux).

Après 5 années à bosser tous les jours sur un iMac 21" (avec un DD mort en pleine action il y a deux ans), je passe au mac Mini pour séparer les difficultés potentielles et pour gagner en liberté .


----------



## guymauve (4 Novembre 2012)

On peut tout de même brancher des enceintes à son mini mais pas à l'écran, c'est bien ça ?


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (4 Novembre 2012)

misterjmf a dit:


> 1) Si l'écran a un problème, tout l'iMac a un (gros) problème



Si l'imac a un problème, tu te retrouves à jeter un écran en état de fonctionner à la poubelle, personnellement, c'est surtout cela qui m'inquiète.


----------



## guymauve (4 Novembre 2012)

Dell 2412M commandé et Mac Mini Core i7 2,3GHz commandé


----------



## C1rc3@0rc (5 Novembre 2012)

tom_gab a dit:


> Bonjour a tous
> Assez déçu par l'orientation prise par Apple sur les iMac, je pense prendre un Mac mini avec un écran de 24" (d'ailleurs je ne comprends pas les tailles d'écran sur les iMac...).
> En terme de connectique, je peux prendre ce que je veux ?
> Sachant que je fais de la photo en amateur, vers quelle marque me tourner ?
> Merci pour votre aide.



Attention: les nouveaux MacMini n'ont pas de carte graphique, ils utilisent l'anémique coprocesseur graphique accolé au Core ix d'Intel. Ca va suffire pour la bureautique et c'est optimisé pour jouer des video 720p (voir meme 1080p selon Intel), mais faut pas lui en demander plus!
Autre problème, la connexion par thunderbolt/displayport empêche d'utiliser d'autres périphérique thunderbolt!

Les iMacs 27" (les 24" n'ont pas le moindre intérêt) disposent d'une vraie carte graphique et d'un processeur adapté, les deux etant cohérent pour le traitement graphique (video compris)

Si tu fais de la photo a un bon niveau tu vas avoir besoin d'un processeur rapide Core i5 ou Core i7, d'une bonne carte graphique et surtout d'un moniteur IPS avec un large gamut, idéalement bien calibre, mais il faudra le calibrer regulierement de toute façon. 
Dans les bonne marques de base il y a ASUS, DELL et HP. Apres y a des moniteurs pro, plus chers, chez EIZO par exemple.

Surtout deux points incontournables : fuir les écrans brillants! et préférer une définition 1200*1920.

Mon conseil: prends un MacMini de génération précédente avec une carte graphique AMD et un écran Asus PA246Q ou un HP zr2440w ou un Dell Ultrasharp U2410 (pas le U2412M!)


----------



## letofedu52 (5 Novembre 2012)

C1rc3@0rc a dit:


> Attention: les nouveaux MacMini n'ont pas de carte graphique, ils utilisent l'anémique coprocesseur graphique accolé au Core ix d'Intel. Ca va suffire pour la bureautique et c'est optimisé pour jouer des video 720p (voir meme 1080p selon Intel), mais faut pas lui en demander plus!
> Autre problème, la connexion par thunderbolt/displayport empêche d'utiliser d'autres périphérique thunderbolt!
> 
> Les iMacs 27" (les 24" n'ont pas le moindre intérêt) disposent d'une vraie carte graphique et d'un processeur adapté, les deux etant cohérent pour le traitement graphique (video compris)
> ...



Photographe pro, j'ai le HP ZR24w (moins de 500 ) sur MBP = très bien.


----------



## be51 (5 Novembre 2012)

tom_gab a dit:


> Bonjour a tous
> Assez déçu par l'orientation prise par Apple sur les iMac, je pense prendre un Mac mini avec un écran de 24" (d'ailleurs je ne comprends pas les tailles d'écran sur les iMac...).
> En terme de connectique, je peux prendre ce que je veux ?
> Sachant que je fais de la photo en amateur, vers quelle marque me tourner ?
> Merci pour votre aide.



L'écran idéal pour un Mac ? celui-ci : <http://www.mactech.com/articles/mactech/Vol.23/23.02/MatchSpeakersToDisplay/index.html>

Un détail : c'était valable il y a 8 ans !


----------



## misterjmf (5 Novembre 2012)

C1rc3@0rc a dit:


> Autre problème, la connexion par thunderbolt/displayport empêche d'utiliser d'autres périphérique thunderbolt!



Il me semble que Thunderbolt permet précisément de chaîner les périphériques (à condition que ceux qui ne sont pas aux extrémités de la chaîne aient deux ports).
On peut donc imaginer de sortir du macmini par Thunderbolt, de chaîner par un DD Thunderbolt, et de terminer par un écran sur le port DisplayPort.
C'est ce que suggère cet article par exemple:
http://www.tomsguide.fr/article/Thunderbolt-USB-Intel,2-102-3.html


----------



## iakiak (5 Novembre 2012)

misterjmf a dit:


> Il me semble que Thunderbolt permet précisément de chaîner les périphériques (à condition que ceux qui ne sont pas aux extrémités de la chaîne aient deux ports).
> On peut donc imaginer de sortir du macmini par Thunderbolt, de chaîner par un DD Thunderbolt, et de terminer par un écran sur le port DisplayPort.
> C'est ce que suggère cet article par exemple:
> http://www.tomsguide.fr/article/Thunderbolt-USB-Intel,2-102-3.html



Tout à fait ! C'est l'intérêt du thunderbolt. On branche en série.
Dans le cas d'un écran on le met en bout de chaîne.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h47 ----------




C1rc3@0rc a dit:


> Attention: les nouveaux MacMini n'ont pas de carte graphique, ils utilisent l'anémique coprocesseur graphique accolé au Core ix d'Intel. Ca va suffire pour la bureautique et c'est optimisé pour jouer des video 720p (voir meme 1080p selon Intel), mais faut pas lui en demander plus!


Faut pas exagérer. La HD4000 avec un Core i7 gérera parfaitement les flux 2D. Et même parfois mieux que certains GPU dédiés grâce à sa fréquence qui tourne entre 650 et 1250MHz.
On peut gérer 3 flux de 1920x1080 en même temps.
Seule conditions : un bon proc avec de la cache L3 (privilégier le i7) et beaucoup de ram (rapide).
Le GPU dédié AMD ou NVidia sert aux jeux 3D (temps réel) où la mémoire GDDR5 permet de stocker polygones et textures.
En 2D l'intérêt est bien moindre.
Seule limitation au HD4000 elle vient d'Apple !!! C'est de ne pas gérer l'OpenCL sur mac. Alors que le HD4000 le permet très bien sur PC.



C1rc3@0rc a dit:


> Autre problème, la connexion par thunderbolt/displayport empêche d'utiliser d'autres périphérique thunderbolt!


 On branche en série si on reste en thunderbolt.
Par



C1rc3@0rc a dit:


> Les iMacs 27" (les 24" n'ont pas le moindre intérêt) disposent d'une vraie carte graphique et d'un processeur adapté, les deux etant cohérent pour le traitement graphique (video compris)


24" ???


C1rc3@0rc a dit:


> Si tu fais de la photo a un bon niveau tu vas avoir besoin d'un processeur rapide Core i5 ou Core i7, d'une bonne carte graphique et surtout d'un moniteur IPS avec un large gamut, idéalement bien calibre, mais il faudra le calibrer regulierement de toute façon.
> Dans les bonne marques de base il y a ASUS, DELL et HP. Apres y a des moniteurs pro, plus chers, chez EIZO par exemple.


100% d'accord... Sauf que je précise encore que le HD4000 en photo (2D) est très bon.
Donc le Mini va très bien pour cet usage.


C1rc3@0rc a dit:


> Surtout deux points incontournables : fuir les écrans brillants! et préférer une définition 1200*1920.
> 
> Mon conseil: prends un MacMini de génération précédente avec une carte graphique AMD et un écran Asus PA246Q ou un HP zr2440w ou un Dell Ultrasharp U2410 (pas le U2412M!)


100% d'accord.


----------



## tom_gab (8 Novembre 2012)

Merci à tous pour vos contributions, même si on a un peu dévié sur les capacités du Mac Mini.

Pour ma part, je pense que l'iMac est surdimensionné pour la plupart des consommateurs, puisque beaucoup ne jouent plus sur PC encore moins sur Mac. Pour ceux qui veulent faire de la vidéo, alors évidemment, ce n'est pas le bon choix, mais en même temps vous n'êtes pas du tout dans la cible.

Quelqu'un qui ne fait que de la bureautique, qui gère sa bibliothèque de photos et de musique, qui envoie qq mails, pas besoin d'avoir une bête comme un iMac, c'est disproportionné !

Sinon, question écran, je vais aller sur les numériques pour trouver un 24" en IPS de bonne qualité et surtout réglable en hauteur ce que ne propose même pas Apple ! Une seule question en suspens : existe t-il des écrans thunderbolt autre que celui Apple ? Ils ont fait choux blanc avec leur nouvelle techno ou quoi ?


----------



## misterjmf (8 Novembre 2012)

@tom_gab

Je l'ai peut-être déjà dit, mais mon DELL U2412M, branché sur le port Thunderbolt du Mac mini (et vers le port DisplayPort de l'écran) est en tous points excellent (format 16/10, résolution 1920x1200, dalle mate).
Il est réglable en hauteur, en inclinaison, et on peut le passer en mode portrait. Il est élégant, assez fin, je regrette pas du tout cet achat.

Par ailleurs j'utilise la sortie HMDI (via le convertisseur HMDI->DVI) pour une deuxième écran (bcp plus ancien). ça marche au poil.

J'avais commencé à l'installer avec les 4Go de Ram, et le macmini ramait un peu, mais maintenant, avec 16Go c'est.... pffff.... comment dire. hyperfabuleux?

Pour répondre à ton message sur la disproportion de l'iMac, je suis d'accord à 100%. En plus se prendre la luminosité d'un iMac 27" dans la figure à longueur de journée, c'est un peu maso.


----------



## iakiak (9 Novembre 2012)

@tom_gab : non t'es pas obligé d'aller sur LesNullériques pour trouver un bon écran.
Le Dell de Misterjmf est excellent.
Il y a aussi des bons choix chez Asus, HP (ZR24), NEC (qui ne fait pas que du haut de gamme),...

Et non pour moi le Mini n'a rien à envier à l'iMac.
Niveau puissance il tient largement la comparaison, permet de lui adjoindre l'écran qu'on veut, et est évolutif (ram, disque-dur).
Le HD4000 avec un bon driver ne posera aucun soucis en 2D (photo/vidéo) même en intensif.
Il n'y a que pour les jeux 3D où l'absence de carte graphique dédiée pourra poser rapidement problème.
Mais on a clairement pas besoin d'un Quadcore i7 avec 16Go de ram pour faire de la bureautique ou du surf web !:rateau:
Pour cet usage le nouveau Mini est déjà surdimensionné.


----------



## guymauve (10 Novembre 2012)

Hello,

MAc Mini bien reçu et Dell2412M aussi.

Tout va bien mais j'ai une petite question.

L'écran fait un léger bruit de temps en temps (tic) semblable au bruit d'une voiture qui refroidit ;-)))

Vous avez ça aussi ?


----------



## vg93179 (10 Novembre 2012)

tom_gab a dit:


> Pour ceux qui veulent faire de la vidéo, alors évidemment, ce n'est pas le bon choix



Zut ... j'ai fait un mauvais choix ... 
Moi qui pensait que la vidéo c'était de la 2D, j'ai du me tromper ...


----------



## misterjmf (10 Novembre 2012)

@guimauve:

Ecran silencieux (ou alors c'est en dehors de mon intervalle de fréquences acoustiques perceptibles)


----------



## iakiak (11 Novembre 2012)

vg93179 a dit:


> Zut ... j'ai fait un mauvais choix ...
> Moi qui pensait que la vidéo c'était de la 2D, j'ai du me tromper ...



T'inquét' pas. Pour la lecture vidéo ou le montage ce Mini sera une bombe.
Il n'y a bien que pour les quelques filtres utilisant les capacités OpenCL de quelques logiciels de post-prod (After Effects, FCPX) que le Mini sera plus lent... pour l'instant... tant qu'Apple ne se décide pas à exploiter l'OpenCL de la puce Intel.


----------



## guymauve (11 Novembre 2012)

Et bien j'hésite à faire repartir mon u2412m. J'ai un bruit de temps à autre (comme un petit click) provenant de l'écran ....


----------



## mac-sunshine (12 Novembre 2012)

Jamais eu ce problème de clic de l'écran... Parfaitement silencieux, pourtant il est allumé plusieurs heures par jour. => retour


----------



## guymauve (12 Novembre 2012)

Mon retour est prêt.

Je n'ai jamais du faire de retour vers Amazon, j'espère que ça va bien se dérouler.


----------



## tom_gab (13 Novembre 2012)

bon au final, je pense que je vais me tourner vers le asus pa248q qui semble parfaitement remplir son rôle et tenir la route pour accompagner mon mac mini i7 
merci à tous pour vos contributions !


----------



## iakiak (13 Novembre 2012)

tom_gab a dit:


> bon au final, je pense que je vais me tourner vers le asus pa248q qui semble parfaitement remplir son rôle et tenir la route pour accompagner mon mac mini i7
> merci à tous pour vos contributions !



Oui l'ASUS a déjà une belle réputation.
C'est un excellent choix à mon avis niveau qualité/prix.

Pour ceux qui en ont les moyens on aura bien sûr plus haut de gamme avec un NEC P ou un Eizo Flexscan.
Mais c'est facilement 50% plus cher.


----------



## guymauve (15 Novembre 2012)

Mon Dell U2412m est reparti et son remplaçant (le même modèle) est arrivé.

J'ai par contre toujours le même bruit (comme une voiture qui refroidit) qui vient de l'écran. Ca doit être lié à l'alimentation ou mon installation. On va tenter de s'y faire


----------



## iakiak (16 Novembre 2012)

guymauve a dit:


> Mon Dell U2412m est reparti et son remplaçant (le même modèle) est arrivé.
> 
> J'ai par contre toujours le même bruit (comme une voiture qui refroidit) qui vient de l'écran. Ca doit être lié à l'alimentation ou mon installation. On va tenter de s'y faire



Ce serait pas le châssis de l'écran qui se dilate/contracte avec la chaleur ?
A mon avis, vu le prix du 2412, les matériaux doivent pas être super haut de gamme ?
Faut bien qu'ils économisent pour faire d'aussi bons écrans (dalle IPS de bonne qualité) pour si peu cher.
Si c'est l'alim' c'est un peu plus embêtant.... et ça rassure pas dans le temps...


----------



## guymauve (16 Novembre 2012)

Oui c'est ce qui me semble aussi. Ca doit être le bruit du plastique qui chauffe ou refroidit (j'espère)


----------



## tom_gab (16 Novembre 2012)

tiens une question supplémentaire pour tout le monde : quelle est la meilleure solution pour brancher un écran ? DVI, VGA, HDMI ou USB ?
Perso, l'Asus que je viens d'acheter possède 4 ports USB3 à condition que je connecte l'écran en USB, mais est-ce une bonne solution en terme de performance d'image ?
Merci à tous !


----------



## iakiak (17 Novembre 2012)

L'USB ne sert pas à faire transiter un signal vidéo.
Sur ton écran ce n'est qu'un hub qui te permet d'avoir des ports USB supplémentaires et plus accessibles... bien pratique.

Pour moi le meilleur c'est le displayport. Si ton écran n'en a pas alors c'est le DVI le meilleur. Mais celui-ci comme le VGA ne fait transiter que l'image. Donc si ton écran a des HP tu n'auras pas de son.
Le HDMI a l'avantage de faire transiter son et image et ça reste du numérique (comme DVI et display port).
Mais c'est une connexion plutôt dédiée à la TV. Les câbles/prises sont pas toujours très fiables et surtout il y a cette satané restriction HDCP (faite pour soi-disant protéger du piratage)... 

En bref :
DisplayPort (ou thunderbolt) >> DVI >> HDMI >> VGA


----------



## guymauve (25 Novembre 2012)

letofedu52 a dit:


> Photographe pro, j'ai le HP ZR24w (moins de 500 ) sur MBP = très bien.



Je pense prendre celui-là en remplacement de mon Dell U2412M


----------



## iakiak (26 Novembre 2012)

guymauve a dit:


> Je pense prendre celui-là en remplacement de mon Dell U2412M



Le HP est pas mal.
Même si au niveau finition c'est sans doute aussi cheap que le Dell.

Si tu veux du un peu plus haut de gamme il y a l'ASUS PA248Q... au même prix...

Un très bon site de test d'écrans : tftcentral.co.uk


----------



## guymauve (26 Novembre 2012)

Oui je l'avais vu aussi mais écarté vu quelques avis de consommateurs qui m'avaient un peu refroidit.

Hormis l'USB 3, je ne vois pas ce qu'il a en plus


----------



## iakiak (27 Novembre 2012)

La finition est bien meilleure que sur le HP. Et la colorimétrie est aussi sans doute d'origine plus fiable (un écran qui se destine aux pros du graphisme).

Quels avis t'ont fait peur ?
Celui qui parle d'un contraste faiblard ?
Bah si tu veux une image fidèle pas le choix. L'écran paraitra toujours plus "fade" qu'un bel écran glossy avec un contraste dynamique qui bouche les noirs et crame les blancs.
Eizo ou NEC calibré c'est pareil....

Après si tu regardes plutôt des films, dans le noir, alors vaut mieux peut-être prendre un écran en 1920x1080 (résolution des films HD) avec une dalle glossy qui contraste plus.
En plus ils sont moins chers !


----------



## guymauve (2 Décembre 2012)

Mon utilisation est plutôt :

* photo 
* vidéo
* web
* un peu de jeu

Sinon pour m'éviter un 2ème retour, il ne fallait rien installer sur le Mac après avoir brancher l'écran (pilotes etc)


----------

